# The CHB People's choice "Classic fights revisited" McCallum-Kalmabay II



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Can you guys let me know what you you think of this idea please?

I have an idea for a long running thread but obviously there's no point if you guys think it's not up to scratch.

I want to do a thread that I hope people will participate and contribute,and I think I can justify it not being in the historical.

I would like to do a thread titled "Classic fights revisited"

I don't mean huge fights that we're all super familiar with that sold mega PPVs but I still mean big fights that show different levels and examples of brilliance.
So,no Rumble in the Jungle,Margarito-Cotto 1(always tempting though) or fights that most of us should all have clear in the memory of like Leonard-Hagler,Leonard Hearns 1,Leonard-Duran 2.All the obvious stuff.No Ward-Gatti or Coralles-JLC.

I'm talking more Holyfield-Qawi,Morrison-Ruddock,Sanchez-Nelson,Tapia-Ayala and Kelley-Gainer.

And it doesn't need to be nail biting wars either.One sided technical magnificence is welcome.(@ JeffJoiner .You know exactly what I'm thinking )

Now I certainly don't mean to offend the many,many posters who know all the fights I mentioned inside out, but if we set each fight for maybe five days, it would be great to get opinions from those in the know and my main hope,that people who haven't seen any of the fights will be glad they now have a reason to.
Then we put two or three fights in a poll for a day, and then we all vote for the next fight to be revisited.

I'd ask that I get maybe the first two then we're all able to make suggestions.Myself and two others (apply on the thread if you're up for it) choose which of the suggestions go to the next poll.

If anyone thinks my idea is flawed and needs constructive criticism, please feel free to bash on.

I appreciate anyone who's taken the time to read this far.
@JeffJoiner
@Bogotazo
@Hands of Iron
@DrMo
@Chatty
@SJS20
@bballchump11
@turbotime
@The Undefeated Gaul
@Felix
@LittleRed
@FelixTrinidad
And the many other good guys who it'd take me too long to mention (sorry, no offence.You all know who you are I hope)
I think 1965 is a good cut off point for how far to go back.I'm not proud to say that I don't love some of the old non colour fights the way I used to.

Can you guys and any others who think this is a good idea let me know?.And can it be improved upon my initial idea?

Thanks for reading guys
I won't go ahead if you think it's shit, so be honest.
I'd just like to see people's takes'on some of the greatest fights ever without being mega A list.
And I'd love some of the younger posters to discover and discuss great old fights

Ok,so it seems the guys are up for this.I had asked to pick the first two but I should really only be allowed to pick one if it's the "Poster's choice"

I've had a hard time picking,but in tribute to the late great Matthew Saad Muhammed,I'm going to choose a fight that @Brownies (Hope all's well with the kid:good) reminded me of and is well worth it's place here.
Marvin Johnson and MSM/Matt Franklin serve up one of the most underrated fights of all time.I can't comment too much so I don't spoil it,and some people say the second fight is better,but not me.I love the Philly Spectrum setting and all I'll say about the fight is that the referee is magnificent.

So here it is;






I'll also put a poll up where we need four other judges to cast a vote on the weekly shortlist.I'm only going to put a few names up and leave a few spaces for "other" so you guys can add names and I don't upset anyone by not mentioning them!:sad5

The poll is up for three days so I would hope within 3 pages we have enough names to count and fill the "other" positions on the poll by tomorrow and I'll edit the poll choices.

I would put @SJS20 up,but I don't know if he's busy.I'll just pick a few knowledgable posters who are here on the WBF often and others like [MENTION]Felix Trinindad [/MENTION] @turbotime @Zopilote and many,many others can put their names forward if they wish and suggestions can be judged on votes.

Thank you for looking.And maybe we can get the thread stickied so it's in sight for people to check out when they have time?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And we take poster's suggestions,the "committee" narrow it down to three fights and then we put it to a poster's vote for the next fights.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Ok,so it seems the guys are up for this.I had asked to pick the first two but I should really only be allowed to pick one if it's the "Poster's choice"
> 
> I've had a hard time picking,but in tribute to the late great Matthew Saad Muhammed,I'm going to choose a fight that @*Brownies*


Hi ! Everything's fine with the little girl. Nice idea you've got with these threads : I'll follow as much as I can.

For those who enjoy this fight but are not familiar with the era, let me tell you this : the LHW scene was on fire. Lots of skilled guys and lots of entertaining fight like this one. Matthew Saad Muhammad, Dwight Muhammad Qawi, Michael Spinks, Eddie Mustapha Muhammad, Yaqui Lopez, John Conteh, etc... I'm not talking about tactical chess match for boxing hipsters. I'm talking about wars ! One of my favorite fight of all time is definitly Saad Muhammad vs Lopez II.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

You didn't mention me AGAIN?


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Chacal said:


> You didn't mention me AGAIN?


Nope, but I just did. :cheers


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Brownies said:


> Nope, but I just did. :cheers


:cheers

#pityisatwat


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> You didn't mention me AGAIN?


Fuck's sake! Give me a minute


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

This is confusing if you haven't seen some other thread which is somewhere else.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know how to edit the poll.
@Chacal is #7 from here on in.

You're a fuckin greeting face cunt Chacal.You know I think you're a top poster,but you'll derail the thread with plenty of other people saying "you didn't pick me!:-("

:frochcry


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

:happy

Mcgrain is right. Copy and paste the op to this thread.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I don't know how to edit the poll.
> @Chacal is #7 from here on in.
> 
> You're a fuckin greeting face cunt Chacal.You know I think you're a top poster,but you'll derail the thread with plenty of other people saying "you didn't pick me!:-("
> ...


If you ask @Bogotazo real nice he might edit it for yoi


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

McGrain said:


> This is confusing if you haven't seen some other thread which is somewhere else.


I couldn't add the poll to the original thread,as I'd have much preferred to keep it as one.You're another I left out because I haven't seen you post much lately.
Original thread:
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...e-know-what-you-you-think-of-this-idea-please

Don't know if it should be merged.You have experience on the "other side" of the forums.What's the best way?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> :happy
> 
> Mcgrain is right. Copy and paste the op to this thread.


That OK? remember I'm worthy of a dunce's cap when it comes to operating a computer.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> If you ask @Bogotazo real nice he might edit it for yoi


I'll fucking slip you something _real nice_!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cool I'll watch it again tonight. Watched the first and second back to back last time and can't remember which is which so at least this should differentiate the two for my memory:lol:

I'll put myself forward as a shortlist judge if anyone wants me like.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I couldn't add the poll to the original thread,as I'd have much preferred to keep it as one.You're another I left out because I haven't seen you post much lately.
> Original thread:
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...e-know-what-you-you-think-of-this-idea-please
> 
> Don't know if it should be merged.You have experience on the "other side" of the forums.What's the best way?


Fuck that bro don't apologise for anything like that. I'm not wanting to be on any more committees or anything anyway, just interested.

I'd just pop the op from the other thread up in here either in a quote or just as is.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Cool I'll watch it again tonight. Watched the first and second back to back last time and can't remember which is which so at least this should differentiate the two for my memory:lol:
> 
> I'll put myself forward as a shortlist judge if anyone wants me like.


I'd be an advocate of that choice mate.



McGrain said:


> Fuck that bro don't apologise for anything like that. I'm not wanting to be on any more committees or anything anyway, just interested.
> 
> I'd just pop the op from the other thread up in here either in a quote or just as is.


Just about managed it mate.Copy and Paste is like advanced driving to me(marginally better at advanced driving!)


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> You're a fuckin greeting face cunt Chacal.


............

:lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I don't know how to edit the poll.
> @Chacal is #7 from here on in.


He can just take my votes. August will not be an active month for me.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> He can just take my votes. August will not be an active month for me.


This is a nightmare, I haven't even read the thread I just wanted involved :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> This is a nightmare, I haven't even read the thread I just wanted involved :lol:


I'm actually the one who sabotaged his last thread. :lol:

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?47924-Can-you-guys-let-me-know-what-you-you-think-of-this-idea-please/page3


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He can just take my votes. August will not be an active month for me.


WTF are you on about?
You knew you 'd be an automatic choice for my short list committee and you must've known I would particularly want your involvement.
Bad enough you've been taking the piss out of me for a week,but now you do this to me?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He can just take my votes. August will not be an active month for me.


And you're already equal top of the votes!
You knew when I made the first thread I would be expecting major contributions from you.
You're fucking trolling me to death this last week!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

When do we get to judge Kell Brook vs Lovemore Ndou?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> WTF are you on about?
> You knew you 'd be an automatic choice for my short list committee and you must've known I would particularly want your involvement.
> Bad enough you've been taking the piss out of me for a week,but now you do this to me?





PityTheFool said:


> And you're already equal top of the votes!
> You knew when I made the first thread I would be expecting major contributions from you.
> You're fucking trolling me to death this last week!


You didn't post any smileys with that. It sounds like you want to beat me up. :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Can you guys let me know what you you think of this idea please?
> 
> I have an idea for a long running thread but obviously there's no point if you guys think it's not up to scratch.
> 
> ...


:sad5 Johnson took an ungodly amount of punches from a big puncher.

I had Saad up by 2 at the time. Oh my what a fight. I had no pre-conceived notions of this fight as it was before my time, but oh what a treat to rewatch.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You didn't post any smileys with that. It sounds like you want to beat me up. :-(


No,but I'm genuinely gutted.You knew this was my big thread and you know that when I'm posting regular on the WBF,I want you posting with me.
No smillies means nothing to smile about.I'm too hurt to want to fight with you.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> You didn't post any smileys with that. It sounds like you want to beat me up. :-(


He could, too :ibutt:ibutt


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :sad5 Johnson took an ungodly amount of punches from a big puncher.
> 
> I had Saad up by 2 at the time. Oh my what a fight. I had no pre-conceived notions of this fight as it was before my time, but oh what a treat to rewatch.


I love how the referee lets them get on with it.He's a genuine star in that fight.

And I think Johnson fought a great fight.I know Franklin became known for ATG wars,but from what I've read and seen,early on he loved to fight behind a double and triple jab to time heavy,heavy counters with the cross.
Johnson kept the distance close,as if when he was training for the fight his trainer kept him on the teardrop bag only and stood behind him with a cattle prod in case he stepped more than two feet back! :lol:
It was a good tactic in theory.

The sickest thing about this fight though was that both guys got a princely total of $2500 before deductions and expenses.:verysad


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> He could, too :ibutt:ibutt


You're only saying that because you know you could do it to me.

@Bogotazo @bballchump11 Where you at guys?

And Scott,have you watched the fight?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And any more people willing to put themselves up for the shortlist committee?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The sickest thing about this fight though was that both guys got a princely total of $2500 before deductions and expenses.:verysad


:suicide


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> WTF are you on about?
> You knew you 'd be an automatic choice for my short list committee and you must've known I would particularly want your involvement.
> Bad enough you've been taking the piss out of me for a week,but now you do this to me?


Yeah, I know. You're one of the few I can get on a serious roll with in boxing discussions. Up there with @turbotime @Chacal @Bogotazo @Zopilote and I couldn't give a fuck who isn't mentioned because it just is what it is. I jive with certain people better than others.

But what if I legitimately won't be able to post as regularly?



SJS20 said:


> He could, too :ibutt:ibutt


Picking on a little guy. :verysad


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> You're only saying that because you know you could do it to me.
> 
> @Bogotazo
> @bballchump11 Where you at guys?
> ...


Don't put yourself down, remember that you're significantly older than me :bbb

No Sir, I've only been home from the gym for an hour, but I'll watch it right now :cheers


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :suicide


Shocking.:sad5

At least MSM was champ next time and they got better paid but still,they should have been given a bonus from the NABF for producing such a classic non-world title fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yeah, I know. You're one of the few I can get on a serious roll with in boxing discussions. Up there with  @turbotime @Chacal @Bogotazo @Zopilote and I couldn't give a fuck who isn't mentioned because it just is what it is. I jive with certain people better than others.
> 
> *But what if I legitimately won't be able to post as regularly*?
> 
> Picking on a little guy. :verysad


Then you'll have to leave your wife or kill whoever is stopping you posting.
Your kids and parents get a pass though.

Picking on the little guy?
Like Ray picking on Kalule!:lol We're the same height!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Then you'll have to leave your wife or kill *whoever is stopping you posting.*
> Your kids and parents get a pass though.
> 
> Picking on the little guy?
> Like Ray picking on Kalule!:lol We're the same height!


:rofl :rofl Yeah, right. I already have left before but nothing to do with that. I do pretty much what I want.

It's more work related.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Don't put yourself down, remember that you're significantly older than me :bbb
> 
> No Sir, I've only been home from the gym for an hour, but I'll watch it right now :cheers


The only advantage I'd have over you is that I'm an unscrupulous bastard who will do anything to win.
But I like you so that means no metal.:cheers


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> The only advantage I'd have over you is that I'm an unscrupulous bastard who will do anything to win.
> But I like you so that means no metal.:cheers


You've never seen the rough place I grew up in.

It was an estate. Admittedly it was called the Poets estate and I lived down Keats Walkway, but it was still an estate dammit.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl :rofl Yeah, right. I already have left before but nothing to do with that. I do pretty much what I want.
> 
> It's more work related.


Sorry,I never knew that.My missus is giving me insufferable pain ATM and nothing but aggro,so I empathise and again,apologise.

Work related? You're talking to a lifelong outlaw.Work is not an acceptable excuse I'm afraid.
Come on! You know I wouldn't even have started the thread if I thought you were fucking off.You're the guy to find obscure facts and reports from the Idaho NAACP newsletters if required.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> You've never seen the rough place I grew up in.
> 
> It was an estate. Admittedly it was called the Poets estate and I lived down Keats Walkway, but it was still an estate dammit.


Yeah,I remember how streetwise you were knocking back a lift and taking three hours to complete a 10 minute maximum journey.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Sorry,I never knew that.My missus is giving me insufferable pain ATM and nothing but aggro,so I empathise and again,apologise.
> 
> Work related? You're talking to a lifelong outlaw.Work is not an acceptable excuse I'm afraid.
> Come on! You know I wouldn't even have started the thread if I thought you were fucking off.You're the guy to find obscure facts and reports from the Idaho NAACP newsletters if required.


My Bavarian genes got a lot of untapped hypertrophy potential though.  I was planning on tapping into that... It takes a lot of dedication and heavy lifestyle changes.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> My Bavarian genes got a lot of untapped hypertrophy potential though.  I was planning on tapping into that... It takes a lot of dedication and heavy lifestyle changes.


Just say what you really mean!:fire

You think my thread is shit.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,I remember how streetwise you were knocking back a lift and taking three hours to complete a 10 minute maximum journey.


:fire


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Just say what you really mean!:fire
> 
> You think my thread is shit.


Not at all.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Not at all.


But you are watching the fight though?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ok you fruits, let's get on track here. I propose Tyson/Holy I


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Ok you fruits, let's get on track here. I propose Tyson/Holy I


Good suggestion,but can we hold back until we've had a proper discussion on this gem please mate.The plan is to take all the good suggestions after the current fight has been dealt with and then the committee narrow it down to two or three and the posters then vote.

I take it you don't want to be on the shortlist panel?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@Jack is a good shout for the shortlist as well BTW


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> WTF are you on about?
> You knew you 'd be an automatic choice for my short list committee and you must've known I would particularly want your involvement.
> Bad enough you've been taking the piss out of me for a week,but now you do this to me?





PityTheFool said:


> But you are watching the fight though?


Don't see why not.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> WTF are you on about?
> You knew you 'd be an automatic choice for my short list committee and you must've known I would particularly want your involvement.
> Bad enough you've been taking the piss out of me for a week,but now you do this to me?





turbotime said:


> Ok you fruits, let's get on track here.


Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe my favorite fight of all time. Marvin Johnson was skilled but not particularly slick for a southpaw. He was always the there to be hit and Saad with his right hand was willing to oblige. Johnson started quickly and then Saad came on late. They yin and yanged perfectly; there was literally no way they could make a bad fight. The nabf title back then was sort of like the wbo back in the day. Ali and Foreman and Norton at heavyweight, and Saad at light heavy, Bennie Briscoe and Rodrigo Valdez at middleweight, Ray Leonard and Curry and Starling. I could go on. Anyway that was worth more than $2500.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
> Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
> Into the blue again/after the money's gone
> Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground


:sad5


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I'm down.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Just say what you really mean!:fire
> 
> You think my thread is shit.


now, why would you say something like that? All he's tried to do is undermine and basically destroy your thread ever since it started...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah great idea im all for it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll watch tonight or tomorrow afternoon. I got a job interview tomorrow that I have to prepare for


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> now, why would you say something like that? All he's tried to do is undermine and basically destroy your thread ever since it started...


Not this one though. :lol:

Don't worry, I'm sure I'll get my comeuppance in life for being such a little cunt.

:scaredas:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Not this one though. :lol:
> 
> Don't worry, I'm sure I'll get my comeuppance in life for being such a little cunt.
> 
> :scaredas:


aw yeah. you know what you doing...


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :sad5 Johnson took an ungodly amount of punches from a big puncher.
> 
> I had Saad up by 2 at the time. Oh my what a fight. I had no pre-conceived notions of this fight as it was before my time, but oh what a treat to rewatch.


You should check out the rematch too :yep


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> And it doesn't need to be nail biting wars either.One sided technical magnificence is welcome.(@ JeffJoiner .You know exactly what I'm thinking


Just some off the top of my head.

Reid vs Ottke
Wlad Klitschko vs Sultan Ibragimov
Kalambay vs Barkley
Tommy Hearns vs Dennis Andries

Maybe Holyfield vs Dokes


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Just some off the top of my head.
> 
> Reid vs Ottke
> Wlad Klitschko vs Sultan Ibragimov
> ...


Those last 3 are some of my favourite fights ever.Andries was so brave in Detroit that night.Kalambay took me longer to appreciate because of my fanboyism for McCallum (fucking sick of watching his fights with Hagler calling him "McCullum")
Holyfield-Dokes is getting a few mentions and will probably be on the first short list.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> Maybe my favorite fight of all time. Marvin Johnson was skilled but not particularly slick for a southpaw. He was always the there to be hit and Saad with his right hand was willing to oblige. Johnson started quickly and then Saad came on late. They yin and yanged perfectly; there was literally no way they could make a bad fight. The nabf title back then was sort of like the wbo back in the day. Ali and Foreman and Norton at heavyweight, and Saad at light heavy, Bennie Briscoe and Rodrigo Valdez at middleweight, Ray Leonard and Curry and Starling. I could go on. Anyway that was worth more than $2500.


I look at the first fight and think Johnson had the idea of shortening the distance of Franklin's rangefinder,but I just think the ying and yang comment sums them up perfectly.


bballchump11 said:


> I'll watch tonight or tomorrow afternoon. I got a job interview tomorrow that I have to prepare for


Good luck with that.:good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I think we can assume that ; @Hands of Iron @Bogotazo @DrMo are the first three from four for the short list judges,with @JeffJoiner @bballchump11 and @Chacal fighting out the last spot.

Personally,Chacal's cheek and thread about Froch fanboys should see him deducted a vote ( he has one) but that would be getting personal.
Get voting people,these are 3 guys who are regulars on here.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a genius idea. Connect us to the boxing roots. It's a mystical history.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Holyfield vs Dokes is a fantastic choice.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I should be the Sole Judge

if I cared about this at all...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Holyfield vs Dokes is a fantastic choice.


It's definitely a popular shout and with @DrMo a cert for a spot, I don't see it not making the shortlist.
I assume you're too busy to go for the last position? @Chacal has two votes but it's really only one as punishment for his insolence and reference to "Froch Fanboys being jealous of Ward"
I actually quite admire his cajones this week.It's only the fact that I like him that means I'm laughing and not trying to find out where he lives.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Give it to whoever mate, I'm chill.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Good luck with that.:good


thanks man, I'm watching the fight now. I'm on round 2 atm. First round, Matthew Saad Muhammad controlled range pretty well and found a home for his right him. Marvin Johnson is more aggressive than your typical southpaw. In the second round he started to get some real leverage behind his left uppercut. Matt stood his ground very well though and fought back


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Shit this fight is looking like James Kirkland vs Jarmal Charlo


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Holyfield vs Dokes is a fantastic choice.


:cheers


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Just some off the top of my head.
> 
> Reid vs Ottke
> Wlad Klitschko vs Sultan Ibragimov
> ...


Reid vs Ottke just makes me angry :bart


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Ok you fruits, let's get on track here.


I'm partial to II, but this was an amazing fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm partial to II, but this was an amazing fight.


Speaks volumes about them that even though they made so little they were going to do it again. Wild.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I think we should maybe forget about the judge's shortlist as I can't change the poll to the fights.
@JeffJoiner @turbotime @bballchump11 @Hands of Iron @DrMo @Bogotazo (I'll PM you later with a query)

How about on Monday I put up Holyfield-Dokes?
Anyone who objects or wants another fight, please let me know and if anyone has any other suggestions, please post them and the main guys can decide.
@DrMo ;did you see the Ringside Holyfield special mate? Watching it right now.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Man I always come in 2nd to fucking @Bogotazo :fire

It's a good thing I love him


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Speaks volumes about them that even though they made so little they were going to do it again. Wild.


Didn't Saad Muhammad turn down the Clubber Lang role in Rocky III with the only reason being that he didn't want to shave his head?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

@PityTheFool

Yeah I watched it the other day & really enjoyed it, nice to see Holy being fairly lucid & very funny at times. Apparently it was heavily edited but it makes Holy look good.

Glad to be on board this thread, Holyfield-Dokes "A Date with Destiny" is a great start :bbb


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Man I always come in 2nd to fucking @Bogotazo :fire
> 
> It's a good thing I love him


I remember hoping you'd mention me in your victory speech on the last vote.Remember my Angelo Dundee PM?:lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> @PityTheFool
> 
> Yeah I watched it the other day & really enjoyed it, nice to see Holy being fairly lucid & very funny at times. Apparently it was heavily edited but it makes Holy look good.
> 
> Glad to be on board this thread, Holyfield-Dokes "A Date with Destiny" is a great start :bbb


He's sounding more clear headed than he has in a while,which is good.

The only reason I'm suggesting we just all decide on the next vote is because I don't think I can or know how to change the OP to a new poll.I just suggest the regular contributors get to decide as a whole and I'll post it.Just that it seems to be getting a lot of support.
@SJS20 was up for it as well.Just want to make sure everyone gets a say.Ya feel me?:good


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I remember hoping you'd mention me in your victory speech on the last vote.Remember my Angelo Dundee PM?:lol:


Bogotazo doesn't lose to white boys.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: @Hands of Iron that's crazy if true.

I'm down with Dokes/Holyfield.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Didn't Saad Muhammad turn down the Clubber Lang role in Rocky III with the only reason being that he didn't want to shave his head?


Imagine that!:yikes

Technically speaking,that would have meant I didn't exist.
Probably some people wish he had got it now!:lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Bogotazo doesn't lose to white boys.


You know what I damn well meant Mister!
You were in that fight because I sent you a "SRL-Hearns 1 end of the 12th" style pep talk PM.:lol:
You know it's true!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> You know what I damn well meant Mister!
> You were in that fight because I sent you a "SRL-Hearns 1 end of the 12th" style pep talk PM.:lol:
> You know it's true!


You mean to start posting about boxing again? :lol: That October-December of 2013 was crazy.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: @Hands of Iron that's crazy if true.
> 
> I'm down with Dokes/Holyfield.





PityTheFool said:


> Imagine that!:yikes
> 
> Technically speaking,that would have meant I didn't exist.
> Probably some people wish he had got it now!:lol:


I can't empathize with that shit. :lol:

Holyfield/Dokes is perfect anyhow.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Shit this fight is looking like James Kirkland vs Jarmal Charlo


Bball,from what little I've seen and a bit more that I've read, that early version of MSM was very good at doubling the jab,and was good at holding back the right until the perfect moment because his rangefinder was so effective.
Do you think Johnson thought "if he doesn't have room to jab, I can take his ass?"
And how good is the ref? Hatton would have loved that guy!:lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I can't empathize with that shit. :lol:
> 
> Holyfield/Dokes is perfect anyhow.


What shit? :lol:
It's two posts!
Man, you're a moody fucker this week!:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: @Hands of Iron that's crazy if true.
> 
> I'm down with Dokes/Holyfield.





PityTheFool said:


> What shit? :lol:
> It's two posts!
> Man, you're a moody fucker this week!:rofl


Saad refusing the role because he would've had to shave his head, of course. :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Saad refusing the role because he would've had to shave his head, of course. :lol:


:lol: he wanted to stay pretty I guess


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Saad refusing the role because he would've had to shave his head, of course. :lol:


Sorry man.My bad!:good
It's just with these roids you're on I never know if you're serious and willing to stab anyone who questions Rigo's gliding or if you just jokin like yo' old self.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BTW,I use an iphone5 and every time I try to post,it changes colour down at the bottom where you can choose your scheme and sometimes I lose stuff I've typed.

Apart from advising me to just stop posting or get a new phone,can anyone advise me on why this is happening? @turbotime ;who's the best to ask about this?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: he wanted to stay pretty I guess














PityTheFool said:


> Sorry man.My bad!:good
> It's just with these roids you're on I never know if you're serious and willing to stab anyone who questions Rigo's gliding or if you just jokin like yo' old self.


I'm not on roids! :lol:

You must miss it when it happens, turbo knows I'm manic-depressive


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: he wanted to stay pretty I guess


That would be a possibility if he was a slickster like Rigo,but that guy was a war machine.You've seen his fights! :lol:
My tattoo proves my love for Rocky but maybe MSM was afraid of hurting him!

Wait a minute! Are you talking about Stallone or MSM?atsch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm not on roids! :lol:
> 
> You must miss it when it happens, turbo knows I'm manic-depressive


:lol: oh stop


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Man I always come in 2nd to fucking @Bogotazo :fire
> 
> It's a good thing I love him


<3


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Reid vs Ottke just makes me angry :bart


Underrated classic.
@PityTheFool, I'm very glad you have chosen my suggestion of Dokes v Holyfield. I look forward to it this week!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Are we supposed to be watching something yet?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacon-Limon IV


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Are we supposed to be watching something yet?





Flea Man said:


> Chacon-Limon IV


:lol:

That is ordinarily cherry popper-esque fight in terms of delving into classics.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> That is ordinarily cherry popper-esque fight in terms of delving into classics.


I clearly don't understand the thread.

Any way, if it's about judging which fights are classics, or which underrated fights peeps should be watching, obviously I am the man.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Underrated classic.
> 
> @PityTheFool, I'm very glad you have chosen my suggestion of Dokes v Holyfield. I look forward to it this week!





Bogotazo said:


> Are we supposed to be watching something yet?


Sorry guys.It's my fault.Was a bit stuck for time and have my youngest just now.
I'll put Holyfield-Dokes up tonight.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Gomez vs. Pintor?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Sorry guys.It's my fault.Was a bit stuck for time and have my youngest just now.
> I'll put Holyfield-Dokes up tonight.


Oh no rush at all, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't late and holding things up or something.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Oh no rush at all, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't late and holding things up or something.


No buddy.I had said I would put the fight up yesterday and never got the chance.I'll do it tonight.
Summer holidays(school) can be a real drain on time and energy.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I clearly don't understand the thread.
> 
> Any way, if it's about judging which fights are classics, or which underrated fights peeps should be watching, obviously I am the man.


Oh no, you clearly do and that fight is a perfect candidate. The humor of it on my end came from me reading it as a flat and direct response to Bogotazo asking what he should be watching. I wouldn't be surprised if he actually hasn't seen that one yet.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Oh no, you clearly do and that fight is a perfect candidate. The humor of it on my end came from me reading it as a flat and direct response to Bogotazo asking what he should be watching. I wouldn't be surprised if he actually hasn't seen that one yet.


It is has been published, in Boxing News' 100 Greatest Fights special, that I consider it the greatest fight of all time.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> It is has been published, in Boxing News' 100 Greatest Fights special, that I consider it the greatest fight of all time.


Getting boxing write-ups published now? That's fucking fantastic man. Boxing News has been around for ages.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Getting boxing write-ups published now? That's fucking fantastic man. Boxing News has been around for ages.


That was last year. I wrote....ten pieces I think. Longest was 1500 words, shortest about 250-300. But they asked us our top 10 fights as well, so a little word box was in there. Chacon-Limon IV only placed in the late 20s, but my box was on that page as I had it no.1 (had Canzoneri-Chocolate 1 in there, Chang-Tokashiki as well....very annoying actually as I recommended Chang-Tokashiki and Park-Espedas, and they never came back to me...I open the mag and they were included! Written by people who had clearly no idea about the fighters....oh, and they gave Borkorsor-Herrera to someone else as well....at least let me play to my strengths! I mean...who else would've possibly recommended Chang-Tokashiki as one of the 100 Greatest Fights of all time???!?!!?!)

Before that I wrote Chucho Castillo's obituary for them.

Writing for bloodyelbow.com now.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dorin-Balbi 1


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Marquez - Pacquiao 1....I'd love to go back and rescore that one


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Meldrick Taylor vs Buddy McGirt


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok guys.I apologise for being late with this week's fight.Difficult couple of days at Team PTF so all I can do is say sorry.
I've only re-watched the first five rounds so will hold off from any discussions at this point but this seems to be a popular call so'
I've also put the vid with the build up rather than just the fight as I found it quite enjoyable.Enjoy.:good
@Hands of Iron
@JeffJoiner
@turbotime
@Bogotazo @bballchump11
@SJS20
And yes,fucking @Chacal !!!! Sorry to the likes of @Chatty @Zopilote and the many other good posters I sometimes don't mention.

(You see what a nervous wreck you've got me Chacal!)

Anyway;






And great to hear Evander sounding much more clear heded last week on Ringside.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Busy next couple of days, but I'll revisit this gem soon. Michael Dokes was a solid fighter back in the day.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Busy next couple of days, but I'll revisit this gem soon. Michael Dokes was a solid fighter back in the day.


That's up until next week before we go onto the next fight mate so no rush.
I messaged you on FaceBook tonight BTW.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> Dorin-Balbi 1


Sell it to me Drew.....


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@Teeto

There's the tag mate.The thread changed a little as we went on as I didn't know how to add more polls so it's mostly about picking a fight for the week to watch and comment on now.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> @Teeto
> 
> There's the tag mate.The thread changed a little as we went on as I didn't know how to add more polls so it's mostly about picking a fight for the week to watch and comment on now.


Sound, checking it out now.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I would start by saying Dokes is the oldest looking 17 year old I've ever seen after Tyson, from that amateur clip.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

That that last barrage on Dokes :ibutt !!!!!!!


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Sell it to me Drew.....


* Non-stop trading over twelve rounds between a fundamentally sound, heavy handed boxer-puncher (Balbi) and a well schooled pressure fighter (Dorin) kind of sells itself. :yep

* By the end of the twelve rounds, the fight had a crowd that initially couldn't have given a fuck on their feet and screaming their lungs out.

Here's a preview...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I would start by saying Dokes is the oldest looking 17 year old I've ever seen after Tyson, from that amateur clip.


That was part of reason I put the full clip on rather than just the fight.Thought that was one that was worth the extra mins.
Although I've still to rewatch from R6 onwards!atsch


Drew101 said:


> * Non-stop trading over twelve rounds between a fundamentally sound, heavy handed boxer-puncher (Balbi) and a well schooled pressure fighter (Dorin) kind of sells itself. :yep
> 
> * By the end of the twelve rounds, the fight had a crowd that initially couldn't have given a fuck on their feet and screaming their lungs out.
> 
> Here's a preview...


I'll give that a look mate,and you know you're well thought of on this thread,so I'm sure we can put it in the sweepstakes.:good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

In fact,thread or not,I'll get around to that one Drew.If you say it's a good 'un,I'm buyin.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> In fact,thread or not,I'll get around to that one Drew.If you say it's a good 'un,I'm buyin.


:good

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been punched in the head a good 50 times tonight, I'll have a go later matey.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I've been punched in the head a good 50 times tonight, I'll have a go later matey.


I'll give you a text before the weekend mate.
@Bogotazo.Thank you.:good


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy-Dokes is one of my all time favourite fights. There's so much talent, speed & skill in that ring & they go to war, rounds 7 & 8 in particular are very special.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Holy-Dokes is one of my all time favourite fights. There's so much talent, speed & skill in that ring & they go to war, rounds 7 & 8 in particular are very special.


You have to admire the way Dokes threw everything at Evander in the eighth,when it looked like he was not far from going and his legs were very heavy.Must have been hard going back to the corner knowing it hadn't worked.I love the standing ovation after that round as well.
Evander really arrived as a heavyweight that night.

Any suggestions for next week's fight.I've had my pick but if you Mo @turbotime @Bogotazo @JeffJoiner @bballchump11 and the others have any suggestions for what goes up on Monday, please post them.

Maybe now we've done the bigger weights,we can start going down a bit and remember they don't have to be slugfests.
Technical excellence should get a chance as well.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> You have to admire the way Dokes threw everything at Evander in the eighth,when it looked like he was not far from going and his legs were very heavy.Must have been hard going back to the corner knowing it hadn't worked.I love the standing ovation after that round as well.
> Evander really arrived as a heavyweight that night.
> 
> Any suggestions for next week's fight.I've had my pick but if you Mo @turbotime @Bogotazo @JeffJoiner @bballchump11 and the others have any suggestions for what goes up on Monday, please post them.
> ...


Dokes was proper amped up & emotional with Marty Cohen in his corner. He was on a good run of form, had a decent ranking & was given the ring mag's comeback of the year in 1988.

I love the to-and-fro nature of this fight & some of the exchanges are tremendous. Holy's headbutt-lowblow combo near the end of the 1st round always makes me smile, he just refused to be bullied & after Dokes had landed a ton of shots below the belt Holy had had enough :lol:

What was your suggestion? If it hasn't been mentioned yet, how about Toney-McCallum 1?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Dokes was proper amped up & emotional with Marty Cohen in his corner. He was on a good run of form, had a decent ranking & was given the ring mag's comeback of the year in 1988.
> 
> I love the to-and-fro nature of this fight & some of the exchanges are tremendous. Holy's headbutt-lowblow combo near the end of the 1st round always makes me smile, he just refused to be bullied & after Dokes had landed a ton of shots below the belt Holy had had enough :lol:
> 
> What was your suggestion? If it hasn't been mentioned yet, how about Toney-McCallum 1?


That was the fight that inspired this thread mate.I watched it and came up with the idea but I did think it might come under the "obvious" like MAB-Morales 1 etc.
If you and the others are up for it, I'd have no problem at all with it.
In fact I'd embrace it,but everyone knows I'm biased towards McCallum and this is a well known classic,so you guys can make the call.:good


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> That was the fight that inspired this thread mate.I watched it and came up with the idea but I did think it might come under the "obvious" like MAB-Morales 1 etc.
> If you and the others are up for it, I'd have no problem at all with it.
> In fact I'd embrace it,but everyone knows I'm biased towards McCallum and this is a well known classic,so you guys can make the call.:good


Ok, maybe go with something a little more obscure & from a lighter weight division? Either that or McCallum-Kalambay II :yep

How about Curry-Starling I or II?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Ok, maybe go with something a little more obscure & from a lighter weight division? Either that or McCallum-Kalambay II :yep
> 
> How about Curry-Starling I or II?


All good with me mate.Kalambay II is a great shout and Marlon Starling was always in my thoughts from the start.
But I repeat,I'm fine with your first call as well.I think you have compiled the shortlist in two posts mate.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> All good with me mate.Kalambay II is a great shout and Marlon Starling was always in my thoughts from the start.
> But I repeat,I'm fine with your first call as well.


McCallum-Kalambay II is a really hard fight to score imo, it might be interesting to do just to see how peple have it RbR.

Its a technical & tactical duel of the highest class. McCallum always did well in rematches, such a clever fighter.



> I think you have compiled the shortlist in two posts mate.


:lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> McCallum-Kalambay II is a really hard fight to score imo, it might be interesting to do just to see how peple have it RbR.
> 
> Its a technical & tactical duel of the highest class. McCallum always did well in rematches, such a clever fighter.
> 
> :lol:


I'm down for that.A scorecard debate would be a good change as well. @Bogotazo What you thinking?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm down for that.A scorecard debate would be a good change as well.
> @Bogotazo What you thinking?


let me get to watching the first one beforehand and I'm on board.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Holyfield was such a warrior in every way. He didn't GAF how big his opponent was or how hard they hit, he would mix it up with them. You combine his incredible heart with his skill, chin, speed and conditioning, you had a monster. 
I asked Timothy Bradley this in his social media Q&A and he had this to say. 

Q
Who was your favorite fighter growing up and what fighter has had the biggest impact on your style?

SHARE
A
Tim Bradley says:
Evander Holyfield made me want to become a boxer and Roy Jones influenced me with his boxing style.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> let me get to watching the first one beforehand and I'm on board.


McCallum-Kalambay?

First fight is one of the greatest exhibitions of pure boxing we have on film. Sumbu was a master.

The rematch is one of my favourite two-way technical fights, alongside Canzoneri-Chocolate I and Conteh-Saad I. Sublime stuff.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> McCallum-Kalambay?
> 
> First fight is one of the greatest exhibitions of pure boxing we have on film. Sumbu was a master.
> 
> The rematch is one of my favourite two-way technical fights, alongside Canzoneri-Chocolate I and Conteh-Saad I. Sublime stuff.


(sun)


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> (sun)


How am I not on the shortlist?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> How am I not on the shortlist?


As the future mom of Pity's kids, I say you're pretty much in anyways.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> As the future mom of Pity's kids, I say you're pretty much in anyways.


Sound.

I can recommend anything and upload anything you want (pretty much, some stuff that is obvious I don't have and will resurface on youtube anyway)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yeah, check out @Flea Man 's channel at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdZ2eufZ7P4gr1SlpuuACmQ

Always thrilled when something is uploaded.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mosley/Delahoya 1 for the next :yep


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Mosley/Delahoya 1 for the next :yep


Didn't realise this was a 'fights everyone has seen already' thread


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah, check out @Flea Man 's channel at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdZ2eufZ7P4gr1SlpuuACmQ
> 
> Always thrilled when something is uploaded.


I promise I will get back on it mate. Writing my ass off as of late.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Didn't realise this was a 'fights everyone has seen already' thread


Maybe google "revisited" (Its in the title) :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I promise I will get back on it mate. Writing my ass off as of late.


More than enough rare content to get most through though if youre needing the break


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay guys.First off, I apologise for not putting the fight up,and after me thinking McCallum-Toney 1 was too obvious,on DrMo's recommendation I'm more than happy to put it on the shortlist so;
@JeffJoiner @bballchump11 @Drew101 @Bogotazo @Hands of Iron @Chacal @SJS20 @Flea Man

And anyone else,the choices for this week are as follows ( including the aforementioned artistic classic)
McCallum-Kalambay II 
Starling-Curry 1 or 2

Can you guys decide which one it will be please? Now we can get away from slugfests and explore the subject of technical brilliance
@LittleRed;I'd really like to do a Lopez fight at some point so please feel free to join in and recommend.

And Flea;We'll be requiring a midget classic that not all of is may have seen.You know that's where you're needed here bro.

Thanks for looking in guys and please let me know and I'll have said fight up no later than Saturday.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Ok guys.I apologise for being late with this week's fight.Difficult couple of days at Team PTF so all I can do is say sorry.
> I've only re-watched the first five rounds so will hold off from any discussions at this point but this seems to be a popular call so'
> I've also put the vid with the build up rather than just the fight as I found it quite enjoyable.Enjoy.:good
> @Hands of Iron
> ...


Watched up till round 3 last night before I had to crash out, will watch the rest tonight PTF and drop my thoughts on it from there. :good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Watched up till round 3 last night before I had to crash out, will watch the rest tonight PTF and drop my thoughts on it from there. :good


Good man:cheers

It has two great stories.It was the night Holy really arrived as a heavyweight and it was also Dokes' last great performance.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Good man:cheers
> 
> It has two great stories.It was the night Holy really arrived as a heavyweight and it was also Dokes' last great performance.


IMO Holy still seemed to be growing into his Heavyweight form, what I forgot was that he was heavier there at 208 compared to against Bowe in '92 being 205 if I remember correctly but he looked more tight and stockier to a degree. The interviews prior with Dokes and his manager was pretty cool, sad at the same time though, what was the old fella's name?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Technical brilliance? Like Whitaker vs. McGirt? That fight hasn't been discussed in a while. Lots of textbook skill from McGirt, and brilliant boxing by Sweet Pea.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Whichever one came first in time is my vote.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Holyfield vs. Dokes, my thoughts:

Dynamite Dokes had a quick, sharp left hand. The early body shots and hooks were great. This fight was worth watching just to catch that and gain a new appreciation for him. As with most fights, this came down to foot work and movement. Simply put, Holyfield had some and Dokes didn't. The movement allowed Real Deal to build up enough damage in the early rounds to slow Dokes down a bit once the slugfest ensued.

The finish, masterful.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> IMO Holy still seemed to be growing into his Heavyweight form, what I forgot was that he was heavier there at 208 compared to against Bowe in '92 being 205 if I remember correctly but he looked more tight and stockier to a degree. The interviews prior with Dokes and his manager was pretty cool, sad at the same time though, what was the old fella's name?


That's exactly why I posted the longer clip as opposed to just the fight.Think the clips have a real poignancy about them.



JeffJoiner said:


> Technical brilliance? Like Whitaker vs. McGirt? That fight hasn't been discussed in a while. Lots of textbook skill from McGirt, and brilliant boxing by Sweet Pea.


I'm surprised you haven't mentioned the fight that I hoped we'd get in if the others agree.
C'mon Jeff, you know the one I mean brah.:yep


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Whichever one came first in time is my vote.


Can you clarify your pick then mate.

McCallum v Toney 1 or Kalambay II

The Starling-Curry fights will get a place later if you guys prefer one of the other two.

And @Hands of Iron ;
I'll be looking for some input from you if the Snatcher gets the vote.
Particularly the "obvious" one.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Okay guys.First off, I apologise for not putting the fight up,and after me thinking McCallum-Toney 1 was too obvious,on DrMo's recommendation I'm more than happy to put it on the shortlist so;
> 
> @JeffJoiner
> @bballchump11
> ...


I just watched McCallum-Kalambay II a couple weeks ago. I vote Starling-Curry


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> IMO Holy still seemed to be growing into his Heavyweight form, what I forgot was that he was heavier there at 208 compared to against Bowe in '92 being 205 if I remember correctly but he looked more tight and stockier to a degree. The interviews prior with Dokes and his manager was pretty cool, sad at the same time though, what was the old fella's name?


Marty Cohen mate.
I really think watching the fight without said clips is diluting it slightly.
Only my opinion though.I'm sure some of the others will disagree.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I just watched McCallum-Kalambay II a couple weeks ago. I vote Starling-Curry


Ooooh!
Never saw that coming.

Guys,bball has upset the applecart here so we need everyone to make a pick please.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> How am I not on the shortlist?


You need to read the next page Sensei.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And @Flea Man

We've got 1975 as ground zero brah.Don't get angry about it please:err


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

McCallum-Toney I of the two selections. Starling-Curry (either one) would be a preferred choice for me, though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Can you clarify your pick then mate.
> 
> McCallum v Toney 1 or Kalambay II
> 
> ...


McCallum Toney!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

It's gonna come down to a vote.All answers by late tomorrow if you can please?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Drew101 said:


> McCallum-Toney I.





Bogotazo said:


> McCallum Toney!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

i dont know if this was already suggested (sounds like it was) but we should make it so people should submit a scorecard to a close fight like McCallum- Toney I or Kalambay


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


>


Disturbingly accurate portrayal of how you must be feeling inside.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Okay guys.First off, I apologise for not putting the fight up,and after me thinking McCallum-Toney 1 was too obvious,on DrMo's recommendation I'm more than happy to put it on the shortlist so;
> 
> @JeffJoiner
> @bballchump11
> ...


For midgets, than can do no better (to encourage people to watch) than the two round classic between Tae-Shik Kim and Antonio Avelar. On my channel :good


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> And @Flea Man
> 
> We've got 1975 as ground zero brah.Don't get angry about it please:err


That's a shame, but there's plenty of great stuff after that so no worries, I've still got thousands of options available.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

McCallum-Kalmbay II for me, if that is indeed one of the choices.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Disturbingly accurate portrayal of how you must be feeling inside.


:lol:

Oh, not really. I'm preoccupied with some other passions right now.

Even the staredown is classic though. Toney lands some incredible, eye catching counters.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll also vote for McCallum-Kalambay II, 2nd choice would be Curry-Starling I


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> I'll also vote for McCallum-Kalambay II, 2nd choice would be Curry-Starling I


Curry-Starling II is the better fight for me.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Curry-Starling II is the better fight for me.


Its been ages since I saw either, though I remember both being close & tough to score.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Its been ages since I saw either, though I remember both being close & tough to score.


First was horrible to score. Had Starling not played up to the cameras in his first TV appearance he'd have won it.

The second is highly, highly competitive and a technical masterclass from both, but Curry clearly wins it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Startling - curry


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Startling - curry


I'm going out for a curry tonight. Would rather it be delicious than startling though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I'm going out for a curry tonight. Would rather it be delicious than startling though.


Damn this autocorrect


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Toney-McCallum I is overrated.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Toney-McCallum I is overrated.


It is, but it's still a fun technical chess match imo. Where both of their strengths were able to counter eachother. it's an interesting fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

McCallum-Kalambay II it is then.
Can't find a single vid though.





















Enjoy.:good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@Hands of Iron @Bogotazo @turbotime @JeffJoiner @Chatty @Chacal @bballchump11 @DrMo @knockout artist

That's the fight been up a wee while now.I'll be giving it the once over myself before the weekend.
Not going to discuss next week's choice until I see the Body Snatcher getting some love here!:bogo

Hands! This is a specialty of yours.I expect input!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Toney-McCallum I is overrated.


I rarely disagree with you as you know mate but that post is just not what I expect from you.:sad2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

When I watched the fight 2 weeks ago :hey, it was a bitch to score. There was tons of skill on display from both though. Feinting, jabbing, foot/head movement, countering, combinations, body punching just everything you could ask for. Makes you question the quality of the fighters in this current era.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Will re-watch & do an RbR later on :good


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> @*Hands of Iron*
> @*Bogotazo*
> @*turbotime*
> @*JeffJoiner*
> ...


I haven't seen this fight before, I'll watch it this weekend as soon as I get some free time and let you know my thoughts soon as :bbb


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its gonna be Monday for me as Im heading to Leeds Festival to get monged now. I will watch it though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> @Hands of Iron
> @Bogotazo
> @turbotime
> @JeffJoiner
> ...


I'll be on it today.

Never thought my own smiley would be used against me. That's the married life tho eh?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah this one was impossible to score. I'll give it a shot today though.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> When I watched the fight 2 weeks ago :hey, it was a bitch to score. There was tons of skill on display from both though. Feinting, jabbing, foot/head movement, countering, combinations, body punching just everything you could ask for. Makes you question the quality of the fighters in this current era.





DrMo said:


> Will re-watch & do an RbR later on :good





knockout artist said:


> I haven't seen this fight before, I'll watch it this weekend as soon as I get some free time and let you know my thoughts soon as :bbb


Cheers guys.
It's weird,because I haven't watched this fight for years yet I've watched the first fight;which hurt me bad) more times. 
Kinda as if I prefer watching SRL-Duran 1(and I fucking well don't!:twisted)as opposed to the second fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'll be on it today.
> 
> Never thought my own smiley would be used against me. That's the married life tho eh?


As someone pointed out when mentioning their least favourite posters, I come across like a "rehabilitated battered spouse"
Now that makes no sense to me whatsoever,and I realise it may just be me....
But I don't lift my hands to my bitches unless there is extreme provocation(and remember,you can't trap my arms with an Epiphone SG like you can with an acoustic Everly Brothers model.:yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Will try to be on it by the weekend. Working some wicked hours the next few days.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> When I watched the fight 2 weeks ago :hey, it was a bitch to score. There was tons of skill on display from both though. Feinting, jabbing, foot/head movement, countering, combinations, body punching just everything you could ask for. Makes you question the quality of the fighters in this current era.


Kalambay is an ATG in terms of skill, really. One of the best defensive fighters ever IMO


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Kalambay is an ATG in terms of skill, really. One of the best defensive fighters ever IMO


yeah, at middleweight he would be able to hang with anybody.. except nunn


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> yeah, at middleweight he would be able to hang with anybody.. except nunn


That was a catastrophe for him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That was a catastrophe for him.


Truly. It was. I was just kidding really. That was a freak knockout if I've ever seen one. If they fought again that probably wouldn't have happened.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Kalambay is an ATG in terms of skill, really. One of the best defensive fighters ever IMO


Yeah the main reason I was watching the fight was to study how they threw punches and avoided getting countered or countered the counters. I watch McCallum vs Toney as well. It's just amazing really man.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

If anyone needs a better quality link, I just uploaded this:





 @PityTheFool @bballchump11


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> If anyone needs a better quality link, I just uploaded this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw well done mate.When I looked for the fight the other day,I could only find the ones I put up.Even typed in "whole fight"


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Man how have I only just noticed this thread...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Man how have I only just noticed this thread...


It hasn't quite garnered the number of people discussing I had hoped for to be honest mate,and when there's a thread further down saying "What must-see fights should I watch?" and this is right there for everyone to see,I sometimes think people ignore the top of the page.
Ya get me?


----------



## Cohle (Aug 21, 2014)

Gatti against Ward is the best I think! If you have not seen that you should check it out!


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> When I watched the fight 2 weeks ago :hey, it was a bitch to score. There was tons of skill on display from both though. Feinting, jabbing, foot/head movement, countering, combinations, body punching just everything you could ask for. Makes you question the quality of the fighters in this current era.


Exactly.

Sumbu is one of themost skilled defensive fighters and pure boxers of all time. He proved it in the first fight with McCallum. Outboxing a truly top level technician is more a validation of a skill set than a load of sub-par stylists.

The rematch is a joy to watch. McCallum starts quicker (not like him) and Sumbu, far further past his prime than McCallum (he was shaky after nunn, seemed to lose confidence) has to summon all the magic he has left to go tit-for-tat with McCallum. It's wonderful, and I'm glad you appreciate it.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cohle said:


> Gatti against Ward is the best I think! If you have not seen that you should check it out!


Fuck off noob.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok I'm giving this a watch today. McCallum seems to have the style I like but I've only seen a couple of his fights so I'm excited I know this is going to create good memories.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cohle said:


> Gatti against Ward is the best I think! If you have not seen that you should check it out!


You have to be trolling,right?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Just watching this now.Tough,tough fuckpig of a fight to score.
@JeffJoiner ;I know you take an interest in British fights so this one has got me thinking about what I remember as a young fan to be one of the finest performances in a British ring.
Watch Watson-Benn mate.I haven't watched it in a while but apart from not enjoying watching Watson's fights for obvious reasons,I tend not to watch that fight as it dilutes the awe I felt watching it as a pup.
Bit like Hagler-Hearns.
This fight really took my breath away as a young fan and when I tried to discuss it the following school day(sure it was a Thursday night fight) I tried to discuss the virtues of Watson's brilliant defence only to face ridicule from my "friends"
Along with discussing Tyson's awesome defence on a seperate occasion,these were the two fights that made me realise I was a ha'co' mofo at an early age and my peers did not share my enthusiasm. @Bogotazo @bballchump11 and @Hands of Iron ;You should really check that fight out.
I'm sure the likes of @Flea Man and @DrMo would concur.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Also,talking about the likes of Johnson being a Road Warrior,well it's pretty stunning in a bad way how much McCallum had to travel.
You can talk about bad timing with the Fab 4 but it's always annoyed me that that guy wasn't a superstar.
Not as if he had a boring style!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And I'm turning off the sound and jumping back a couple rounds because after the first two(the 2nd I thought MM won) it's just seeming like Mike is taking every round now to me.
Not how I remember my last viewing,although I do remember Mike starting unusually quick but Kalambay coming back in the middle rounds.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> If anyone needs a better quality link, I just uploaded this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's working perfect on my TV.
Thanks mate.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Just watching this now.Tough,tough fuckpig of a fight to score.
> 
> @*JeffJoiner* ;I know you take an interest in British fights so this one has got me thinking about what I remember as a young fan to be one of the finest performances in a British ring.
> Watch Watson-Benn mate.I haven't watched it in a while but apart from not enjoying watching Watson's fights for obvious reasons,I tend not to watch that fight as it dilutes the awe I felt watching it as a pup.
> ...


I'll get to it. Fall at the latest.

Life is extremely busy right now. Work, training for a cycling event, family, and of course the stretch run of baseball.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> That's working perfect on my TV.
> Thanks mate.


no problem dude.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'll get to it. Fall at the latest.
> 
> Life is extremely busy right now. Work, training for a cycling event, family, and of course the stretch run of baseball.


Your priorities are all wrong mate!
You need to stop concentrating on those Red Sox and Celtics as well.:lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Your priorities are all wrong mate!
> You need to stop concentrating on those Red Sox and Celtics as well.:lol:


:lol: No more Roid Sux for the year. My Angels just swept them four straight in Boston.

The cycling is really the key. I do a ride that raises funds for Cystic Fibrosis. Not only did my buddy's little brother die from the disease, but it's around the anniversary of my quitting smoking. So, I figure I'll throw some money that would have gone to cigs to an endeavor that helps people breathe better.

Last year I jumped to the 72 mile route that has some large climbs at the end. Well, I only made it about 60 miles, bonking on the last large climb. It's eaten at me all year, that sense of failure. The ride is October 5th this year and I'm determined to finish it this year.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Sumbu is one of themost skilled defensive fighters and pure boxers of all time. He proved it in the first fight with McCallum. Outboxing a truly top level technician is more a validation of a skill set than a load of sub-par stylists.
> 
> The rematch is a joy to watch. McCallum starts quicker (not like him) and Sumbu, far further past his prime than McCallum (he was shaky after nunn, seemed to lose confidence) has to summon all the magic he has left to go tit-for-tat with McCallum. It's wonderful, and I'm glad you appreciate it.


Much better without the commentary which from memory and watching the first few rounds with it on tonight,was very pro-Kalambay.
I may watch the last half with the sound up because I'm sure I thought McCallum did enough to win the 8th and 10th(very tight though) and I'm sure ****** and Michael made the 7th onwards seem like a shut-out for Sumbu.

I like to go on the modern-day emphasis to score rounds as must-win,so I have it 115-113 for Mike and I wouldn't argue if he got a round more.

Kalambay is fantastic though.Watching those two makes me think of JMM-Pacquaio.
Juan always troubled Manny with that long right counter and Sumbu does the same with long rights and lefts to the body.
McCallum is magnificent at snapping the jab and moving out of trouble but Sumbu seemed to be able to catch him with those long body shots in both fights.
Not easy to find a flaw in a guy like McCallum and exploit it with the regularity Kalambay did.

That's probably my favourite so far lads,and I loved the others.Thanks for voting this one in.
But you can't beat that sort of technical brilliance in my book.:good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> :lol: No more Roid Sux for the year. My Angels just swept them four straight in Boston.
> 
> The cycling is really the key. I do a ride that raises funds for Cystic Fibrosis. Not only did my buddy's little brother die from the disease, but it's around the anniversary of my quitting smoking. So, I figure I'll throw some money that would have gone to cigs to an endeavor that helps people breathe better.
> 
> Last year I jumped to the 72 mile route that has some large climbs at the end. Well, I only made it about 60 miles, bonking on the last large climb. It's eaten at me all year, that sense of failure. The ride is October 5th this year and I'm determined to finish it this year.


Good on you mate.Proud of you.
That's wonderful that you're doing your bit for CS.

Still think you should be joining in though.:sad2


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hey Pity. Sorry for the delay. Will get back to you asap.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Hey Pity. Sorry for the delay. Will get back to you asap.


All those battles in the lounge must be draining your spare time.
It has it's very good points,but I still often think I wish you hadn't done it.:sad5


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> All those battles in the lounge must be draining your spare time.
> It has it's very good points,but I still often think I wish you hadn't done it.:sad5


Haha, more so schoolwork now that the schoolyear has begun.

But yes. It is my gift, and my curse.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Haha, more so schoolwork now that the schoolyear has begun.
> 
> But yes. It is my gift, and my curse.


I've never watched GoT,and I probably never will now.
That's some toxic shit right there.This thread is the sort of place you belong.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

@PityTheFool

I was a big Benn fan back in the day & was gutted when he lost to Watson. It wasn't that competitive from what I remember, Benn was completely nullified & Watson looked awesome, I'll give it a rewatch after I (finally) get round to Mike-Sumbu II


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> @PityTheFool
> 
> I was a big Benn fan back in the day & was gutted when he lost to Watson. It wasn't that competitive from what I remember, Benn was completely nullified & Watson looked awesome, I'll give it a rewatch after I (finally) get round to Mike-Sumbu II


He peek-a-booed his way through that fight brilliantly,and I definitely think he had the best fundamentals of the three.
Going to watch it again myself this week as well mate.


----------



## ThenewFelixTrinidad (May 2, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> All those battles in the lounge must be draining your spare time.
> It has it's very good points,but I still often think I wish you hadn't done it.:sad5


Great fight. Almost finished with it. Good thread.
I had to watch Madrid/Barca start to the season half way through the fight .
Messi/Ronaldo 3 goals combined. Surreal.

Anyways.....Mccallum is a freak of nature. I always knew he was good............but this guy's skills/chin is out of this World.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ThenewFelixTrinidad said:


> Great fight. Almost finished with it. *Good thread*.
> I had to watch Madrid/Barca start to the season half way through the fight .
> Messi/Ronaldo 3 goals combined. Surreal.
> 
> Anyways.....Mccallum is a freak of nature. I always knew he was good............but this guy's skills/chin is out of this World.


Speaking of which.....:think:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

McCallum-Kalambay II

Really a joy to watch. These guys are great technicians. I love the way Kalambay jabs. They both have brilliant jabs. If you want to show somebody how to box, this is the fight. Great fundamentals. These rounds are hell to score, man. The first round is Kalambay's, imo. He landed more jabs. McCallum tried some body shots in the 2nd round, and probably outworked enough him to win the round. Gonna watch with the sound off for the remainder of the fight though. 

It's funny how in some of these exchanges, neither of these guys are scoring much. They are so sound defensively that they don't get hit cleanly, despite being sharp as hell offensively. Kalambay catches McCallum with a nice right hand in the second round. They both started to land a lot more, by the third. The right hands that Kalambay landed in that round though may have stole him the round. In one exchange McCallum got caught with a right hand while looking for Kalambay's body. Fascinating stuff. The third round could go either way. McCallum was certainly trying to be a lot more active that round. They both connected with jabs, per usual. 

McCallum starts off the 4th pretty good. Lands 2 left hooks in a row, but misses the rest of his 5 punch combination. He is now starting to time Kalambay a lot better with his jab. Then Kalambay lands a nice right hand over the top and makes McCallum miss with his counter right hand uppercut. He does this twice in teh round, except McCallum catches him with the right uppercut. This is why this fight is hell to score, damnit. Neither of them really have control of the fight. They keep countering eachother. McCallum is noticeably landing more in this round, though. He is connecting more with his jab.

Nothing these guys are doing is wrong, seriously. Kalambay has a much better 5th round imo. He starts landing more with his own punches outside his jab. McCallum also lands more uppercuts & body shots. It's rare for a fighter to make McCallum miss as much as Kalambay did in this fight. Kalambay won the 5th handily imo and it was the clearest round of the fight, at that point, even if McCallum landed some good shots as well. 

McCallum tries a double left hook combo. body shot is blocked, left hook connects. They exchange jabs, and now I am starting to feel that Kalambay is landing the harder more effective jabs, while McCallum lands the better power punches. That said, Kalambay has a great left hook. He lands it in the 6th multiple times. McCallum begins to land more body shots and is being a lot more aggressive now. I don't agree with the commentators though really. I am watching it muted so I don't get swayed one way or the other. 

In the 7th, Kalambay lands a nice right cross, probably the best shot of the round. McCallum answers back with body shots and left hooks, a lot landing. Kalambay then returns fire with his own left hook. It's a great fight to watch from a technical standpoint. McCallum is now pressing Kalambay to the ropes more and more, and starting to wear him down I feel. Forcing Kalambay to return fire. It was a good round for McCallum, but one you could argue was Kalambay's as well based off of the huge right hand Kalambay scores. Another swing round. 

McCallum does good work when he manages to get Kalambay on the ropes. Kalambay still does good work when he peals off the ropes, landing crisp left hooks and nice right crosses. Kalambay won the 8th round, clearly. He landed some nice quality shots at the end of the round. 

Kalambay has another nice 9th round. He is in a groove, at this point. Kalambay keeps scoring with straight punches, even switching stances for a moment to throw a left cross through McCallum's guard. McCallum starts rallying at the end of the 9th and lands some nice chopping right hands over the top. I don't know if that was any better than the work Kalambay did earlier. 

McCallum lands another nice right cross over the top to begin the 10th round. Huge change from the first fight from McCallum. Another hard round to score. Lots of pressure from McCallum, and he landed a lot of nice body shots. 

The eleventh is another very even round. I gave it to Kalambay. He keeps landing nice left hooks. Neither of them are getting hit too cleanly, like I said, despite the volume of punches thrown. 

By the eleventh I have Kalambay up 6 rounds to 5. It's obviously a close fight. I think McCallum probably landed the harder shots in the 12th round. But Kalambay also landed some sneaky shots as well. Fuck. 


1. Kalambay 
2. McCallum
3. Kalambay 
4. McCallum
5. Kalambay 
6. McCallum
7. McCallum
8. Kalambay 
9. Kalambay
10. McCallum
11. Kalambay 
12. McCallum

so that makes it a draw. Would love to have seen a clear winner, but I didn't see it. Mike maybe won 7-5. I dunno. I have it 6-6.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> McCallum-Kalambay II
> 
> Really a joy to watch. These guys are great technicians. I love the way Kalambay jabs. They both have brilliant jabs. If you want to show somebody how to box, this is the fight. Great fundamentals. These rounds are hell to score, man. The first round is Kalambay's, imo. He landed more jabs. McCallum tried some body shots in the 2nd round, and probably outworked enough him to win the round. Gonna watch with the sound off for the remainder of the fight though.
> 
> ...


Excellent post mate,although I do disagree with some of the rounds.I found with the sound down you can make a good case for McCallum winning the eighth,and I'm pretty sure McCallum won four of the first five with Kalambay coming on strong in the middle.
Shows that this is one of the toughest fights to score though,and I enjoyed it a lot more without Darke and Watson commentating.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Excellent post mate,although I do disagree with some of the rounds.I found with the sound down you can make a good case for McCallum winning the eighth,and I'm pretty sure McCallum won four of the first five with Kalambay coming on strong in the middle.
> Shows that this is one of the toughest fights to score though,and I enjoyed it a lot more without Darke and Watson commentating.


It just goes to show how close these rounds are. Alot of the early rounds could have gone either way. Not too many connected punches in the first third of the fight.


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Darke and Watson were totally out of their depth talking about this fight, they made it seem like McCallum comfortably controlled the first half and then Kalambay most of the last half.in fact it was a tight back and forth fight throughout.

imo this was the last of a prime McCallum, though he was probably past his physical best from after the Gruelling Herol Graham bout, but Kalambay also being old here meant it didn't matter much.Whereas by the time he fought Toney you could clearly see the old man\young man dynamic coming to the fore and potentially deciding things(with skills relatively equal) as the fight wore on and McCallum uncharacteristically faded physically.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill Jincock said:


> Darke and Watson were totally out of their depth talking about this fight, they made it seem like McCallum comfortably controlled the first half and then Kalambay most of the last half.in fact it was a tight back and forth fight throughout.
> 
> imo this was the last of a prime McCallum, though he was probably past his physical best from after the Gruelling Herol Graham bout, but Kalambay also being old here meant it didn't matter much.Whereas by the time he fought Toney you could clearly see the old man\young man dynamic coming to the fore and potentially deciding things(with skills relatively equal) as the fight wore on and McCallum uncharacteristically faded physically.


Yeah,spot on mate.Although I did think MM made a much better start than usual and got a good number of rounds in for the halfway point.
I'm not the best with timelines and I don't do Boxrec often but I think if Mike had went up and gone in with Toney between Collins and Watson,he would have earned the household name status he deserved as you'd have to fancy him given how he performed when clearly on the slide.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Sumbu is one of themost skilled defensive fighters and pure boxers of all time. He proved it in the first fight with McCallum. Outboxing a truly top level technician is more a validation of a skill set than a load of sub-par stylists.
> 
> The rematch is a joy to watch. McCallum starts quicker (not like him) and Sumbu, far further past his prime than McCallum (he was shaky after nunn, seemed to lose confidence) has to summon all the magic he has left to go tit-for-tat with McCallum. It's wonderful, and I'm glad you appreciate it.


Can you clear your inbox if you're on mate?
I'll lose the PM on my phone after a certain amount of time when it tells me my token has expired.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> And we take poster's suggestions,the "committee" narrow it down to three fights and then we put it to a poster's vote for the next fights.


Like the idea. From what I can gather people who know their stuff pick fights for us to watch and comment on? I thought the whole thread was about McCallum v Kalamby to start with.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

p.townend said:


> Like the idea. From what I can gather people who know their stuff pick fights for us to watch and comment on? I thought the whole thread was about McCallum v Kalamby to start with.


I'll get it going again when I get up the road and see the kids mate.Right now I'm trapped at Heathrow because they aren't running buses to Gatwick where my hotel and connection in morning is.
Expect me to lug bags on the tube when I don't know my way around.Almost kicked off in there because I tried to get a flight tonight and they refused over 10 mins.
Not a happy camper.


----------



## ioxer (Nov 26, 2014)

i vote for Bogotazo!!:hey


----------

